# Need input



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

I'm working on a new section for my site and need your input. It's going to be a Problem solver section and I need input on the most commonly asked questions involving planted tanks.

Things like "My stem plants are dying at the bottom" and "Why is my Mondo Grass dying"

I think you get the idea.

Thanks.


----------



## observant_imp (Jun 30, 2004)

Awesome idea Rex. Will there be a place where users can submit questions (and then you can decide which are general enough to warrent inclusion)? Even if you collect questions from the people here, some will be overlooked until people actually have a question/experience a problem again.

There's never enough info on algae. :help:


----------



## Creedog (Dec 17, 2004)

I'd say that fert questions are up there. What to use and when to use it and why you should use it are all common questions.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

So basically you want something like a Plant Symptom FAQ?

Like ...

Q: Why are my plants turning brown?
A: Not enough nutrients for the plant to feed on and less lighting ... 

Something along those lines?


----------



## BlueRam (Sep 21, 2004)

Rex:

I like you page as a voice of experience/common sense check. The Bits of Wisdom page kinda sums it all up. If you are looking to improve your page I would suggest looking at the functions it serves and splitting it up that way. Off the top of my head I think that you are going for A) forum FAQ (can I use a UGF?) B) Starting planted tank (what lights/tank) and C) Advanced planted tank (dosing). 

You might approach A) with a 'myth buster' page ie.

UGF's
Actinics
glass chips as substrate
non-aquatics
oscars
goldfish
etc...

With a good summary of the reasons why so that people will still use UGF's and actinics (and post) but will least have a nagging feeling that they should know better. 

On B) you are doing quite well.

On C) I would love to see more material (with pictures) on all the advanced topics you are working with. If the rumors are true as to what you can do with your tanks then that information need to be shared!


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

I really want to have a single place that people can use to answer the most common questions we see asked here. The Guide actually covers most of those questions but it seems to me that people ignore it or something. If I had it setup as a true FAQ or help guide it might work better. That way if someone had cloudy water they could go right to the section on dealing with cloudy water.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

So basically you want a "Frequently Asked Questions" page, and like it has a question 

Why are my plants turning brown? and they click on the question and it automatically goes to the answer?


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

MrMup04 said:


> So basically you want a "Frequently Asked Questions" page, and like it has a question
> 
> Why are my plants turning brown? and they click on the question and it automatically goes to the answer?


Correct. I can handle the html. But really would like some input on the questions.


----------



## ayrsayle (Jan 9, 2005)

Having read the Guides, I think its an excellent idea... count me in for helping with questions!


----------



## Aphyosemion (Oct 15, 2004)

Here's a couple of ideas for questions that I see a lot on this forum that could be easily answered on your FAQ page:
1) Why do I have such bad algae in my tank? I only have 50 fish in my 20 gallon tank and 5 WPG lighting!
2) Why are my plants turning yellow?
3) Why are my plants turning white?
4) Why are my plants developing holes in the leaves?
5) How many WPG for low, medium, and high light tanks? Which types of plants can I keep under that lighting?
6) Why fertilize?
7) How often do I fertilize?
8) Why add C02? How much C02 do I need?
9) How do I set up DIY C02?
10) When I woke up, my fish were gasping for breath and a couple were dead. What could cause this?
11) How often do I cycle a planted tank?
12) How do I get my phosphate to come down, if my tap water has high phosphates?

Just a couple of ideas, Rex, since that seems to be what you are looking for. You might have already addressed some of these in your regular categories. 
-Aphyosemion


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

Rex Grigg said:


> Correct. I can handle the html. But really would like some input on the questions.


Since I am indeed a novice, I don't think I have a lot of questions to come up with.


----------

